# Water fasting



## TheghostofAlfred (Sep 25, 2019)

I have only gone a week though wonder if any else has done it..i used to be fit but depression has taken its toll so Im going back to tried and true methods.


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Sep 25, 2019)

I've only done day long water fasts.

Fitness isn't just weight loss. It's also strengthening the cardiovascular system, stimulating the muscles and getting keeping the joints lubricated/flexible. I ain't a doctor, but you would be better served by maintaining a fit lifestyle (daily caloric deficit until you hit your goal weight + exercise + stretching) than going for these drastic dietary interventions; this goes double for dealing with depression.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Sep 25, 2019)

You can try fasts, but be really careful and do not continue fasting if you feel bad. 
I give up the idea of fasting because i can literally faint if i had no food for a long time - because of my problems with low blood pressure. So at the first day of my fast attempt i fainted on a street, and it was not great. So check your health first!


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Sep 25, 2019)

All the dieting and fasting in the world can't help you if you don't get up and move once in a while. Getting into physical labor helped me shed a bunch of pounds with an already stable diet that, alone, wasn't doing anything for me.


----------



## not (Sep 26, 2019)

From the beginning of May to the end of July this year I was doing 7 day water fasts back to back. Certain circumstances and things coming together made it relatively painless and quite easy. I ended up losing around 20kg (44lbs) and that's with minimum physical activity.

It's not something you should just jump straight into though. I'd recommend doing intermittent fasting mixed with keto, then move your way up to multiple days.  You also have to be in the right head-space, I wouldn't want to do it in a stressful environment.


----------



## TheghostofAlfred (Sep 26, 2019)

not said:


> From the beginning of May to the end of July this year I was doing 7 day water fasts back to back. Certain circumstances and things coming together made it relatively painless and quite easy. I ended up losing around 20kg (44lbs) and that's with minimum physical activity.
> 
> It's not something you should just jump straight into though. I'd recommend doing intermittent fasting mixed with keto, then move your way up to multiple days.  You also have to be in the right head-space, I wouldn't want to do it in a stressful environment.


The desire to not be fat is in me on day 3 of my fast. Before I did omad leading up to it. Thanks to a prescription apetite supressor and nausea from my hormones not a crumb touched my lips. I dont feel hungry at all.


----------



## Babyspackle (Sep 26, 2019)

thats some pro-ana shit bruh
Sounds like some hella mental illness decision making


----------



## TheghostofAlfred (Sep 26, 2019)

Babyspackle said:


> thats some pro-ana shit bruh
> Sounds like some hella mental illness decision making


I don't want to be aneroxic but I dont want to be fat either.  Besides the fast sort of resets my stomach as I have some stomach issues. I'm not disclosing measuraments but Im seriously over weight. I dont want be aneroxic and In order for me to do it with my body make up Id have to go and do this fast for well over a year for that I would never do because I lack willpower and if I feel faint I stop and eat.


----------



## Babyspackle (Sep 26, 2019)

Fasting gives you the most inflated short term results possible, and can easily push you straight into anorexia with the false progress you see it giving you, while pushing you away from building habits that have long term productive results.

You're body is going to bounce back and regain a decent portion of the weight.
You can't / shouldn't start to pickup a workout routine while you're doing this shit.
This is in place of trying to workout a sensible mealplan that you can enjoy and will be able to easily maintain while loseing weight.
Nothing will ever seem as effective as fasting because the regain comes after the loss and is mentally seperated by time.

If you're serious I would say step one would be find the type of cardio machine you hate the least and get one (on offer up or craigslist if you're broke, potentially for free if you look hard enough), put it in front of a TV (or grab a book) and just start real real slow. don't kill yourself because you'll hate it and not stick with it. Go easy and chill and you can quickly turn it into something you like, and that will naturally cause you to start trying to get better at it. If you make it into something that is hard when you don't enjoy it you (or anyone else) won't stick with it.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Sep 26, 2019)

TheghostofAlfred said:


> I don't want to be aneroxic but I dont want to be fat either.  Besides the fast sort of resets my stomach as I have some stomach issues. I'm not disclosing measuraments but Im seriously over weight. I dont want be aneroxic and In order for me to do it with my body make up Id have to go and do this fast for well over a year for that I would never do because I lack willpower and if I feel faint I stop and eat.



Water fasting is generally safe, but for long-term weight loss it would be better for you to engage in a more sustainable program rather than looking for quick results.

Also just as a general PSA (not that I think this applies to you, but for people reading this thread), contraindications of water fasting include alcoholism or a history of eating disorders.


----------



## Ex Cummunicated Sasser HD (Sep 26, 2019)

eternal dog mongler said:


> ...Also just as a general PSA (not that I think this applies to you, but for people reading this thread), contraindications of water fasting include alcoholism or a history of eating disorders.


The alcoholism one is real, but that's more down to not factoring in the very dangerous and very real consequences of going cold turkey on alcohol, without taking a shit tonne of Librium to compensate. Librium doesn't enjoy being taken on an empty stomach either, and with the amount you need to take if you are a chronic alcoholic (Up to 40 tablets, or 10x 4 times a day), you can end up having a very bad time. It also doesn't help that most alcoholics don't eat well anyway, and have extremely low levels of Thiamin and other essential vitamins and minerals, because a bottle a day of spirits just leaches that shit out of your body anyway. History of eating disorders, yeah, I can see that going badly too.

The only real solution is eat healthier, eat less and exercise more. Even if it's just walking. But water fasting isn't sustainable.

"I don't have time to cook" is also defeatist bullshit. If you don't have an oven, invest in a slow cooker, (UK Here) but you can get a decent one with a crock insert that is also oven safe for less than $40 and a rice steamer, which will also do pasta... you can do so much with just those two things if you know how to chop vegetables, (and meat if that's your thing...) if you are not squeamish about handling raw meat, there are thousands of blogs that really cater to the limited cooking space people. If you have an oven though: No excuse.

Exercise and eating better, that is the only sustainable way to lose weight.


----------



## not (Sep 26, 2019)

Babyspackle said:


> You're body is going to bounce back and regain a decent portion of the weight


You'll regain the water weight, but you'll only regain fat if you fall into bad habits again. Fasting worked for me (unlike normal dieting) because it helped reset my mind. I wasn't constantly thinking about food, and it made me appreciate the meals I was eating. Since I've stopped fasting (July) I've lost a further 5kg from eating normally. But like I said before, it's not something you can just jump straight into, be responsible.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Sep 27, 2019)

Intermittent fasting is a better option rather than a complete water fast. Just stop eating at night and eat after 16 hours (this includes the time you sleep so you should be done by lunch). Key point is to actually eat something as starving hurts you. You should also take on an exercise that you like. For example, I enjoy swimming, so I'd be motivated to regularly do it. You should try a light exercise first though so that you get in to it easier.


----------



## Takodachi (Sep 27, 2019)

I tried it once, but my heartburn wouldnt let me last more than 1 day.


----------



## Shoggoth (Oct 1, 2019)

It really depends on what you're trying to achieve. If you're doing 36-48h IF to turn white fat to brown fat once a month, or doing 24h IF to lose weight for a period, that's healthy and makes sense. If you're just in a physical and personal mess and using it as an easy fix you might be causing yourself some damage. It's better to maintain a slower and healthier weight loss than water fast for a week.


----------



## oldTireWater (Oct 6, 2019)

If it's not something you're prepared to keep doing for the rest of your life, then you're wasting your time. Short term goals are meaningless if they aren't a part of a lifestyle change.


----------



## UntimelyDhelmise (Oct 7, 2019)

Systemic Shock said:


> Intermittent fasting is a better option rather than a complete water fast. Just stop eating at night and eat after 16 hours (this includes the time you sleep so you should be done by lunch). Key point is to actually eat something as starving hurts you. You should also take on an exercise that you like. For example, I enjoy swimming, so I'd be motivated to regularly do it. You should try a light exercise first though so that you get in to it easier.


That's basically what I do. Typically only eat one or two modest meals a day spread far apart from each other and drink lots of unsweet black tea and the occasional cup o' joe (with no sugar involved of course).

_Was _working out regularly but then I've been plagued with a perpetual jock itch that refuses to go away despite it being two months now. Have tried a dozen different things and nothing's getting rid of it.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Oct 7, 2019)

UntimelyDhelmise said:


> _Was _working out regularly but then I've been plagued with a perpetual jock itch that refuses to go away despite it being two months now. Have tried a dozen different things and nothing's getting rid of it.


Have you seen a doctor for that?


----------



## Recoil (Oct 7, 2019)

UntimelyDhelmise said:


> _Was _working out regularly but then I've been plagued with a perpetual jock itch that refuses to go away despite it being two months now. Have tried a dozen different things and nothing's getting rid of it.


Enjoy your HPV


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Oct 8, 2019)

Complete power-leveling but a local female mid-20s "Influencer" was halfway legally prosecuted for trying to sell the idea of water fasting. There's absolutely zero positives to something that stupid. It's on par with blood letting to cure the cold.


----------

